# Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM



## schachi08 (5. Mai 2011)

*Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne von meinem luftgekühlten PC-System auf ein wassergekühltes umsteigen. Zur Zeit kühle ich die CPU mit einem THERMALRIGHT ARCHON und zwei ENERMAX T.B. SILENCE PWM 120mm Lüftern. Da ich 4 Stück von den irrsinnig hohen CORSAIR VENGEANCE 4 GB Speichermodulen im ASUS P8P67-DELUXE Mainboard installiert habe, passen die 120mm Lüfter so gerade eben aber die beim ARCHON mitgelieferten 140mm TR Lüfter leider überhaupt nicht. Das ist so kein Zustand. Als Gehäuse verwende ich ein NZXT PHANTOM WHITE und ich möchte erst einmal nur die CPU mit Wasser kühlen. Reicht dafür das folgende Set aus:

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » EK Water Blocks EK-KIT H3O - Supreme HF 240

Wichtig ist mir auch, dass ich den Radiator oben unter die nach aussen pustenden 200mm NZXT Lüfter einbauen kann. Dafür hat NZXT dem Gehäuse ja extra eine passende Halterung beigelegt. Ich möchte nämlich keine Modifikationen am Gehäuse vornehmen.

Viele Grüße

Heinz-Jürgen


----------



## <BaSh> (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Zuerst bitte Guide & Beispielkonfiguration lesen . 
Dann Warenkorb bei Aquatuning zusammenstellen und hier posten.
Besonders wichtig sind auch noch die Angaben ob OC wird, wie laut es werden darf und wie viel Budget zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## schachi08 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Guide und Beispielkonfiguration habe ich bereits gelesen. Ich möchte ja ein Set haben und den Link dazu habe ich bereits gepostet.

Die Preiskategorie ist bis 250 Euro. Overclocking betreibe ich nicht und je leiser das System ist, desto besser.

Ich hoffe die Angaben sind ausreichend.


----------



## <BaSh> (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Hier wäre ein Silent Vorschlag von mir.
Ob dieser unter deine 200er Küfter passt weiss ich leider nicht da ich das Gehäuse nicht kenne.

Edit: Angepasster Warenkorb.


----------



## schachi08 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Danke für die Empfehlung. Es passt aber leider nur ein 240er Radiator oben in das Gehäuse.

Was spricht denn gegen das EK WATERBLOCKS Set?


----------



## <BaSh> (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

1. Der EK HF ist nicht nötig wenn du ihn nicht wegen der Optik haben willst. Der Delrin bringt die gleiche, wenn nicht sogar mehr Leistung für die Hälfte an Geld. Der AGB ist auch nicht nötig wenn du ihn nicht unbedingt möchtest. Die Pumpe die dabei ist ist zwar gut aber wenn du eine Aquastream nimmst bist du einfach zukunftssicherer, wenn dein System mal aufgerüstet werden sollte kannst du es mit dieser Pumpe problemlos betreiben. Die Lüfter die im Paket dabei sind, sind garantiert nicht leise mit 2200 Umdrehungen. Die Kühlflüssigkeit ist nicht empfehlenswert ( da fällt mir ein ich habe diese in meinem Vorschlag vergessen). Der Schlauch knickt meistens bei engen Biegeradien ein. So wenn ich etwas vergessen habe das gegen dieses Paket spricht möge mich bitte jemand verbessern


----------



## schachi08 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Klingt für mich wirklich überzeugend - besten Dank. Kann ich auch Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-PS Lüfter mit 4-pol PWM Anschluss nehmen? Die könnte ich dann zwecks Drehzahlregelung direkt aufs Mainboard stecken.

Ist es eigentlich ein Problem in Bezug auf die Kühlleistung, den Radiator wie auf dem folgenden Foto zu montieren?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <BaSh> (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Habe keine Erfahrung mit denen aber denke das sollte kein Problem sein 
Solange die oberen nicht gegen die unteren Lüfter gegenanpusten ist das denke ich kein Problem. Ist nur die Frage ob es mit dem Board passt


----------



## Uter (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Was verstehst du unter leise? Wenn du eine gute Wakü eingebaut hast, dann werden die vermutlich deine 200er Lüfter sehr schnell zu laut. Kann man diese gegen 3 120er tauschen? Dann könntest du auch einen 360er einbauen. Wenn du es wirklich sehr leise willst, dann wird die vermutlich auch deine Graka schnell zu laut werden (oberhalb der 5770 passiv ist mir keine Graka bekannt, die unter Volllast wirklich leise ist). 
Willst du Drehzahlen unter 600rpm haben? Dann guck dir mal die XSPC RS und die Swiftech Radis bei At an, die kühlen bei sehr geringer Drehzahl mit am besten und sind recht flach und günstig, benötigen aber afaik spezielle Schrauben.


----------



## schachi08 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Ja, das Mainboard könnte zu hoch sitzen aber das muss ich noch genau nachmessen. Ich habe den Warenkorb mal so überarbeitet, wie ich es farblich gerne hätte (weißer Schlauch etc.). Leider ist nicht alles lieferbar:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/09c0e159c630b5ceecf19a86416d37e1


----------



## <BaSh> (5. Mai 2011)

1. Ein und Auslassadapter die 6 eckigen nehmen da die anderen undicht sind.
2. Shoggy oder Noisedestruktor als Pumpenentkopplung nehmen.


----------



## schachi08 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Update des Warenkorbs:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/fbc915d01fa8f23e8befb44e567d8e35


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Dann kannste Das Alphacool Entkopplungsset noch weglassen


----------



## schachi08 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Das Entkopplungsset benötige ich doch zur Befestigung der Pumpe am Noise Destructor, oder?

Hier habe ich noch einen tollen Radiator gefunden:

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Alle Radiatoren » Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 240 - black - XFlow

Ist  leider erst ab Mitte Juni lieferbar...


----------



## Malkolm (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Wenn du die Pumpe nicht nur kleben möchtest bauchst du in der Tat noch Schrauben, einfache M4-Senkkopf Schrauben reichen da aber auch.
Das ist übrigens der Grund, warum ich immer das Shoggy empfehle, da sind direkt Schrauben dabei, was es im Endeffekt wieder günstiger macht


----------



## Uter (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Der Radi ist nicht wirklich toll, die Leistung entfaltet er erst mit sehr schnellen Lüftern.


----------



## schachi08 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

@Uter
Meinst Du mit "nicht wirklich toll"  den Alphacool NexXxos oder den neuen HARDWARE LABS Radiator?

@Malkolm
Auf die 2 Euro Mehrkosten kommt es nun auch nicht mehr an


----------



## Uter (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Ich mein die GT und GTX-Serie von Hardware Labs.


----------



## schachi08 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Danke für den Tipp, dann lasse ich besser die Finger davon.

Wie sieht es mit der folgenden Konfiguration aus:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/5b6ec362d7a5f75eb6a650a459130659

Das wäre mir eigentlich lieber, da die Pumpe zusammen mit dem Ausgleichbehälter erheblich kompakter ist.


----------



## Uter (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Für den AGB brauchst du noch einen Aufsatz ---> teuer. 
Der Radi ist ziemlich neu, ich weiß nicht ob er gut ist.
Die Laing Plus ist unnötig.


----------



## schachi08 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Der AGB wird doch einfach auf die Pumpe aufgesetzt, was für einen Aufsatz benötige ich da denn noch?


----------



## r|sen_ (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

soweit ich das verstanden habe, sitzt der gesondert...


----------



## schachi08 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

So wie ich das sehe benötige ich nur die Pumpe und als Deckel wird der AGB aufgesetzt. Der AGB ist Pumpendeckel und AGB zugleich, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Foto stammt aus dem folgenden Review:

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f137/swiftech-mcp35x-pumpe-aufsatz-agb-mcp35x-res-758331.html


----------



## Uter (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Du brauchst noch den Aufsatz.


----------



## schachi08 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Danke für den Link. Das wird mir dann aber doch zu teuer. Tut es der hier auch?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehlter komplett inkl Aufsatz XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehlter komplett inkl Aufsatz 52076


----------



## Uter (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Klar (ich persönlich finde externe AGBs praktischer, aber das ist Geschmackssache).


----------



## schachi08 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Ich habe mich mal in verschiedenen Foren nach einer Wasserinstallation im NZXT PHANTOM umgesehen. So wie es aussieht passt zwar ein 2x120mm Radiator unter den Deckel aber dann kann man keine Lüfter mehr direkt unter den Radiator montieren, die durch den Radi nach Aussen pusten. Reichen die beiden nach Aussen pustenden 200mm NZXT Lüfter denn überhaupt aus, um die warme Luft vom Radi abzutransportieren? Als Luftzufuhr bleiben nämlich nur die beiden Lüfter vor den Festplattenkäfigen und der Lüfter in der Front.

Ich habe mal ein Foto einer Installation als Beispiel angehängt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich bei einer derartigen Installation überhaupt eine ausreichende Kühlung erhalten?


----------



## Uter (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Nein, Radiatoren brauchen Druck. Selbst bei direkt installierten Lüftern mit rundem Rahmen (Silent Wings) verliert man schon deutlich an Leistung. Wenn die Lüfter dann noch einen Abstand haben ist die Leistung ziemlich schwach. Kannst du nicht die 200er entfernen und durch 120er ersetzen? Die 200er sind eh zu laut und bei direkt auspustenden 120ern unnötig.


----------



## <BaSh> (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Schonmal die Schablone von einem 280iger rangehalten? 
Das sollte doch eignetlich auch passen oder?


----------



## schachi08 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Ich möchte keine Modifikationen am Gehäuse vornehmen und um den 2x120er Radi direkt unter den Gehäusedeckel zu bekommen, müsste ich das machen. Mit etwas Bastelei soll lt. diversen Foren auch ein 3x120er Radi unters Dach passen aber Basteln ist nun mal nicht so meine Stärke.

Ist der 2x120er Radi ohne den Druck von den von unten blasenden Noiseblockern denn vom Endergebnis gesehen schlechter als eine Luftkühlung mit dem THERMALRIGHT ARCHON? Verschlechtern möchte ich mich nämlich verständlicherweise nicht.


----------



## Uter (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Kommt darauf an wie schnell deine Lüfter drehen. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wär es einen Shroud vom Radi zu den 200er Lüftern zu basteln. So könntest du dir neue Lüfter sparen (was alles leiser macht) und hättest eine sehr gute Kühlleistung (kein Todpunkt und mehr Durchsatz).


----------



## schachi08 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Wie komme ich denn dann von 2x200mm Lüftern auf einen 2x120mm Radiator?


----------



## Uter (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umstieg von THERMALRIGHT ARCHON auf Wasserkühlung - NZXT PHANTOM*

Indem du einen Art Trichter baust, der auf der einen Seite die Maße 120 mal 240 und auf der anderen Seite 400 mal 200 oder 200 mal 200 hat. Da der Radi verschraubt wird (wie auf dem Bild) muss der Shroud nur sein Eigengewicht aushalten und halbwegs luftdicht sein. Du könntest ihn aus Pappe bauen. 
Alternativ könntest du messen, ob der passt.


----------

